# Cue Card



## Clodagh (21 November 2015)

How great was he? Lovely to watch him fly around and it was a fair run race, Conti set a really good gallop. Love the chasers.

On a sad note, so sorry to hear about Red Cadeaux, a flat horse who just kept on going year after year.


----------



## Orangehorse (21 November 2015)

Ditto to all of the above.  Saturday afternoon is about the only TV I watch.


----------



## MyBoyChe (21 November 2015)

My guilty pleasure is my subscription to Racing UK.  NH racing has always been my passion, ever since the ITV 7 and John Rickman doffing his hat!  SS last week, CC today and next week, the Hennessey, I love the winter game


----------



## bonny (21 November 2015)

I thought Cue Card was brilliant, never really been a fan of his but today changed my mind. Can he really do the triple or is that just wishful thinking of his connections ?


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 November 2015)

It was just fantastic and its great for a little yard, cant wait for the King George now and then the Gold Cup.

I thought Vatour today looked beatable, if he was ever going to get beaten it was today and he certainly had a race on his hands/hooves, Mick Fitz was a bit underwhelmed.


----------



## KautoStar1 (21 November 2015)

And Rock on Ruby ran a super race too. So good to see the old campaigners out & enjoying themselves. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 November 2015)

I cant remember the last time I actually got the chance to watch any racing that I haven't actually been at. So I haven't seen any of the last few weeks adventures! But it does sound as though Cue Card was very impressive, as was Rock On Ruby, Vatour not as impressive as you would like and Faugheen was very disappointing to be beaten but I have always liked Nicholas Canyon. I must catch up with these races at some point.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 November 2015)

bonny said:



			I thought Cue Card was brilliant, never really been a fan of his but today changed my mind. Can he really do the triple or is that just wishful thinking of his connections ?
		
Click to expand...

If he does,  there's a £1mill bonus!  He's a grand horse and he was entitled to his win.  

As Clodagh says,  such a sad day to hear of the loss of Red Cadeaux,  tough and resilient,  but just one race too many.

Alec.


----------



## Chiffy (22 November 2015)

MyBoyChe - John Rickman,that's a name from the past, such a gentleman.

Another NH enthusiast here. Perhaps because Cue Card had a poor season last year, he wasn't on my list of favourite horses and he hasn't got instant charisma until he gets galloping and jumping.
Two excellent performances this season though.


----------



## Mariposa (22 November 2015)

Cue Card has been my favourite NH horse for a few seasons - but even I started to worry his best days might be over after last season! I could hardly bring myself to watch the Charlie Hall, and then on Saturday I was hiding behind a cushion for most of the race!  I thought Silviano looked lean, mean and ready for it - but Cue Card made it look easy didn't he? Huge respect for both horses, they're both warriors and I love watching them race. 

It was a great race, and I just hope he carries on looking and going so well, such a lovely thing to bring a horse back like the Tizzards have done, and what a lovely hands and heels ride from Paddy Brennan.

Rock on Ruby was fantastic too - but I wasn't as impressed with Vautour, lovely horse and maybe he wasn't fit enough, but he didn't blow me away as I was expecting.


----------



## Clodagh (22 November 2015)

I think, much as Ruby Walsh played it down, he was a bit despondent by Vautour. He looked tired I thought (Ruby, not Vautour!), which you wouldn't expect after a win, he even sometimes manages a smile.


----------



## Madam Min (22 November 2015)

Love NH, was lucky enough to be at Haydock yesterday, always thought Paddy Brennan is underrated, he gave Cue Card a fab ride!


----------



## Mariposa (22 November 2015)

Clodagh said:



			I think, much as Ruby Walsh played it down, he was a bit despondent by Vautour. He looked tired I thought (Ruby, not Vautour!), which you wouldn't expect after a win, he even sometimes manages a smile.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. He seemed a little defensive, especially when asked about the jumping to the left! 

I felt a little sorry for Ruby, what with Faugheen being beaten too, but I'm sure Douvan must have made him smile today!


----------



## KautoStar1 (22 November 2015)

I think he just sounded like normal Ruby. He was asked if he was worried about the horse jumping left & he said no. Simple question simple answer.  He's never the most effusive is he.    As for Faugheen well he's a horse & even to best are fallible.


----------



## bonny (22 November 2015)

I thought both Faugheen and Vatour but especially Faugeen were not 100% fit and had done enough for an expected win but no more. Trainers like Mullins are amazing at how they can get a horse ready but leave enough to work on for the rest of the season. Faugheen I guess was caught out by the heavy going and I for one was impressed with Vatour. He does it the hard way leading all the way, looked rusty and a bit out of practice but still won and I think he will go on and be the horse his stable thinks he is.


----------



## Mariposa (23 November 2015)

I am sure Mullins' stars will come good, I am looking forward to seeing them all run again. I can't wait to see Annie Power - I read that she's probably not going to run until Cheltenham, hope she does come back, I love watching her.


----------



## Clodagh (23 November 2015)

I think they will come right too, he wouldn't want them top fit in November. Us English have to clutch at straws though!


----------



## bonny (23 November 2015)

Mariposa said:



			I am sure Mullins' stars will come good, I am looking forward to seeing them all run again. I can't wait to see Annie Power - I read that she's probably not going to run until Cheltenham, hope she does come back, I love watching her.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like he has another star mare, Augusta Kate, has probably the best breeding ever, in my opinion, there seems to be an endless supply of stars from Mullin's stable.


----------

